# Central Iowa Guys



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey guys its getting closer to our time of the year and I was wondering where everyong purchases their ice melt? (Lesco/JDL, d&k, tgcl, lowes, menards?)
The reason I ask is my parents company sells it as well and I know last year alot of other guys i know around here didnt know that and they started buying it from them and said its a great product at a great price. They also sell different levels of product as far as price and quality goes. Today my mom called me and asked how much we were looking at buying this year so she can prepay and buy it at the pre-season rate and she also asked about m other buddies that bought last year. all she is wanting is for guys to make a commitment and say "yea ill take 2 pallets or yea ill take 8 pallets" and you wont have to pick it up or pay for it until like December when you need it. Or they can also deliver it if you need. the prices are for pallet min. which is 49, 50lb bags per pallet an are as follows $7.65, $9.15, and $14.82. the most expensive product is a straight calcium chloride pellet, great stuff little on the expensive side for me but we used 6 pallets of the $9 stuff last year and had nothing but complements. 
Anyways give me a call at 515-208-7476 or pm me if you guys would like more info

Thanks


----------



## nick858 (Jul 17, 2006)

What products are you selling?


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

They are all Ossian brand products they mainly stay with the Eco Melt, Triple Melt, and Peladow. If you would like to give me a call i can get you come literature on these products as well as pricing. If you are in central iowa they will also deliver.
Thanks,
John 515 208-7476


----------

